# Test Chrony Dankung 1745



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello, here are two chrony tests based on my configuration.

These test were done at my request by a member of our French forum.

I usually shot with a DK luck ring micro.









I asked him to respect this specification

half loop 17/45

tube length of the fork attachment 15 cm
extends 73 cm
power ratio 4.86
.36 cal ammunition Lead
outside temperature 19 ° c

average speed of 4 shots 73 M / S: 241 FPS: 263 km / h
12.48 joules

I'm happy






Then the same test but with the tubes in 1745 completes loops

average speed of 3 shots 71 M/S : 234 FPS : 256 km/H
11.77 joules






A lot of work on my website

http://lugdunum-slingshot.jimdo.com/

We try to develop the slingshot in France with people from the french forum

it's difficult, it's perceived as a toy for children by the french people
no championship , nothing !

we hope to succeed


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for these tests. And best of luck getting a French group together. If we can help, do not hesitate to ask.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you very much Charles .


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing....Well if you can put on some demistrations of shooting targets,,using soda pop cans..plate's clay pigons..things that break & make noise

when hit I am sure that will get some attention...show people how much fun it is to shoot...Have them make a try at shooting as well..

I am sure it will come about with shooting ..as with a little time....Besy too ya..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Always good to see a chronograph test result of equipment.


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you for your comments
I have one video of me, filmed during a challenge organized by the french forum.
This was not a can of soda , just a pencil

I shot with the luck ring micro


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

French forum members videos

Sebastien shooting a lighter 25 m






Laurent bisects a soda can in 3 shots with 2050


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know many "toys" that can break bone. General misunderstanding, just people being people. Sucks. All the best and good luck!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I say be happy about the toy classifications and enjoy your hobby safely under the radar of law makers and law enforcers.

Here in the Netherlands most people also view it as a toy but the police view slingshots as illegal weapons. 
I was fined over 250€ and now have a criminal record for class 1 illegal weapon for my toy. Same conviction category as having a pistol without permit.

So I say, be content you can still play with your toys without being harassed by the gendarmes. Just my 2 cents.

Salut de Rotterdam, Pais-Bas


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

It's the same in France, it's illegal to carry around a slingshot without a legitimate reason

same with knives, nunchaku, kobutan, airgun, fake handgun, ...
it's in people's minds that it's a toy, not by the police and the french justice
Greeting.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Slingshots illegal...WTF?

The U.S.A may not be perfect and our politicians are elitist scumbags that are impossible to tell apart, but I am still glad I was born an American. No that is not a fake pistol on my side. I assure you it is not only quite real, it is also quite loaded.


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

I know your 2nd amendment .
Here is different, politicians disarm the population to better control it.
But that does not prevent youth drug traffickers to shoot at rival gangs with kalachnikov.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those tubes sure are zippy!


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

For me, these are the best, but everyone to judge what suits him best .

I use google translation, the results are sometimes strange


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Just throwing out an idea but I have found shooting arrows from a slingshot to be a good way to get people interested and get them over that toy barrier.



Viper010 said:


> I say be happy about the toy classifications and enjoy your hobby safely under the radar of law makers and law enforcers.
> 
> Here in the Netherlands most people also view it as a toy but the police view slingshots as illegal weapons.
> I was fined over 250€ and now have a criminal record for class 1 illegal weapon for my toy. Same conviction category as having a pistol without permit.
> ...


Wow. Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

HI , we talk on the french forum.

I know website http://www.chiefaj.com/

and they sell here http://www.coutellerie-tourangelle.com/mar3075-marksman-pocket-hunter-xml-840_551-13105.html

Thank you for your idéa .


----------

